# Why Meee!



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

MY BABY RHOM DIED!!!!!! NOOOOOOO




















































































, WHAT DID I DO


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

What went wrong? Maybe it was your water params, what were your readings? Also it's not uncommon that babies die really fast thats why people suggest you getting more than one baby rhom.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh snap.. Sorry to hear dude.. I would snag up 2 or 3 more and give it another shot while they are still in stock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost your Rhom









I would also check water parameters. How often were you doing water changes and how/what was he eatting and how often?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I did everthing right nitrates and everything was in check i even took the liberty of cleaning his tank every three days

I did everthing right nitrates and everything was in check i even took the liberty of cleaning his tank every three days


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I did everthing right nitrates and everything was in check i even took the liberty of cleaning his tank every three days


Every three days? Maybe you cleaned it to much and got rid of the beneficial bacteria to substain a stable enviornment. Like I said before you should get more and try again. Sorry for your loss man take care and good luck on your next group or individual.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry bout your young one. I have three from the same batch and I will be watching them closely. Where there any signs before it happened?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I did everthing right nitrates and everything was in check i even took the liberty of cleaning his tank every three days
> 
> I did everthing right nitrates and everything was in check i even took the liberty of cleaning his tank every three days


What do you mean you "cleaned his tank" every 3 days?

Please define _"cleaned."_


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> I did everthing right nitrates and everything was in check i even took the liberty of cleaning his tank every three days


Every three days? Maybe you cleaned it to much and got rid of the beneficial bacteria to substain a stable enviornment. Like I said before you should get more and try again. Sorry for your loss man take care and good luck on your next group or individual.
[/quote]
I wiould only clean his waste so that wouldnt have been the cause, and thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"cleaned the tiny poops."_









Sorry man, I know this is a post regarding an unfortunate situation... but I just had to laugh at that.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> _"cleaned the tiny poops."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ksls said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasnt really eating but i was thinking it was stress the poor guy had from the shipping


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Did you add the water that your little guy came shipped with to your tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

RiptideRush said:


> Did you add the water that your little guy came shipped with to your tank?


No dude i know about the whole drip cycle, i may be wrong but i just feel like he wasent one of natures survivers cause i had everthying in check


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Did you add the water that your little guy came shipped with to your tank?


No dude i know about the whole drip cycle, i may be wrong but i just feel like he wasent one of natures survivers cause i had everthying in check
[/quote]

Again sorry for your loss. I know the next time around will more than make up for it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

RiptideRush said:


> Did you add the water that your little guy came shipped with to your tank?


No dude i know about the whole drip cycle, i may be wrong but i just feel like he wasent one of natures survivers cause i had everthying in check
[/quote]

Again sorry for your loss. I know the next time around will more than make up for it.
[/quote]
Thanks man i really appreciate it and hope the best for your babys aswell


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He only had it 3 days....

Call Pedro.. Maybe he can do something for you.......


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasnt really eating but i was thinking it was stress the poor guy had from the shipping
[/quote]

What were you trying to feed him that he didn't eat for three days?
Mine eats a few blackworms 2-3 times a day and is still hungry.
I'm almost thinking the little guy may have starved himself.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

0S1R1S said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasnt really eating but i was thinking it was stress the poor guy had from the shipping
[/quote]

What were you trying to feed him that he didn't eat for three days?
Mine eats a few blackworms 2-3 times a day and is still hungry.
I'm almost thinking the little guy may have *starved himself*.
[/quote]

Which is why I say to call Pedro. A healthy fish won't do that. This is not the first time this has happened, except before the fish was worth a lot more. Maybe Pedro will help the kid...


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here. My guys demolish half a cube of bloodworms or brine shrimp a day since I got them. I agree, talk to AS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok well heres my take on the whole thing. Sounds like your fish was so stressed from you sticking things in his tank (cleaning tiny poops) that he didnt want to eat therefore starved. Little babies need to be feed several times a day. Dont worry so much about the poops in the beginning either, if your tank was properly cycled, it should be able to handle the bioload of a baby rhom.

Also, telling us your water was perfect just isnt enough for me personally. Please post actual test results Ammonia, Nitrate and Nitrite. Then we can see everything clearly.

What were you trying to feed him that he wouldnt eat and how often?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If something dies consider:

-tank ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels.
-any tank contaminants (Did you previously clean the tank inside or out with chemicals)
-possible parisite
-improper aclimation
-uncycled tank
-stress from shipping...

In this case I think it sounds like stress from shipping and possibly improper acclimation though I did not read exactly how you did it. Like said I'd call Pedro and let him know what happened as if it's only 3 days I'd think he could offer something especially since a baby rhom is pretty cheap.

Did you only have it 3 days and do 1 cleaning as im not sure? Generally with any new fish I'd just leave it alone for a week and mayby drop a bit of food in after a couple days. Baby p's can eat every couple of days but if its a solo baby serra its fine to go a few days so for the first two days I probably wouldn't even touch the tank then mayby feed on the third day.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's been three days. I don't think Pedro can do anything about it.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, it seems to be harder to keep the baby ones healthy. I think thats why most people tell me to get em at at least 3"


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Go get another one of them bad boys... I'd personally grab a few if it was me, but I understand any cost constraints etc...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea ill just get another and start all over


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

get more than one. At that price it will give you a few shots at it. Good luck and sorry for you loss.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, i apreciate it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Genesis8 said:


> It's been three days. I don't think Pedro can do anything about it.


The fish didn't eat at all. As has been said before. A healthy fish will not starve itself. Also its not the first time a rhom from Pedro has died cause it never ate.

Obviously there was something wrong with the fish.


----------

